# Flip Flops en GAL22v10 winCUPL



## rica10 (Mar 18, 2012)

...Hola...
...Tengo una duda programando en WinCupl los 4 FFs, SR, JK, D y T en un PAl, gal22v10...
la lógica secuencial creo que la tengo, pero al momento de simularlo en isis no realiza las transiciónes de acuerdo a los flancos del reloj...-
soy estudiante, lo cuál me considero principiante... pienso que tendría que incluir algún código en cupl para indicarle dependencia en reloj, ya que la notación que hize para el reloj fue unicamente declararlo en el pin 1... 
adjunto mi código en cupl..
GRACIAS!

/* *************** INPUT PINS *********************/
PIN   1  = clk                        ; /*    reloj                             */ 
PIN   2  = S                        ; /*                                 */ 
PIN   3  =  R                       ; /*                                 */ 
PIN   4  =   J                      ; /*                                 */ 
PIN   5  =    K                     ; /*                                 */ 
PIN   6  =     D                    ; /*                                 */ 
PIN   7  =      T                   ; /*                                 */ 

/* *************** OUTPUT PINS *********************/
PIN   23 =  Qsr                          ; /*                                 */ 
PIN   22 =  Qjk                      ; /*                                 */ 
PIN   21 =   Qd                       ; /*                                 */ 
PIN   20 =   Qt                        ; /*                                 */ 

Qsr = S# (!R & Qsr);
Qjk = (J&Qjk) # (!K&Qjk);
Qd  = D;
Qt  = (!T&Qt)#(T&!Qt);


----------

